

Show HN: “You know you work at a startup when” - amongmany
http://www.youknowyouworkatastartupwhen.com/

======
amongmany
A place to share insights and humorous moments from working in the startup
world.

This is my first dev project (and just for fun), so there's bound to be some
mistakes or things I could have done better. Next steps include tweeting each
submission and adding a Twitter share button (preferably that shares a photo
card of the current quote). Feedback welcomed.

------
mbrownnyc
Repeated statements without enumerating all the other statements... Weight
your randomness son!

------
Rainymood
Great! I had a good chuckle out of most of them. The text was ever so slightly
too large for me. Just ever so slightly. And I saw the same quotes often.

~~~
amongmany
Thanks for the feedback. I agree, the text needs to drop down a hint in
mobile. And yes, the same quotes come up too often. Will have to work on that
in the future (though it may be an condition of not having too many in the db
yet).

